# RIP SHOGE!



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I came in last night late and his tank light was already off so I didn't pay much attention, and when I got up this morning I noticed he was laying on the bottom. I was like you never sleep like that what the hell, so I tapped on the glass a few times to wake him up.... nothing. I went to get the net to poke him and when i put it in the water I could feel just how freaking hot it was. The Goddamn heater killed my Shoge! f*ck YOU WHISPER! I have no clue how long it had been cooking him. The last time I had my hand in the tank was Wednesday. I don't even know what to do. I will not take pics of him because he was much better than the pale dead form of his self now. He has already been buried (I have been very busy this morning). I definately won't be getting a P for a long time after this. I will still definately be around the forum like usual and keep moderating all of you, I am just







sad right now







.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

no!! man , i saw the pics of this guy in the other forum part, he was beautiful i feel so sorry for you

so the heater bust and just carried on cooking?

dont let it stop you from owning other piranhas mate

ian


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Say It aint So!!!
Damn The Heaters!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. I had the same thing happen to my Irritan. Got me out of the hobby for a few, but you'll get back in soon. RIP Shoegi, probably the coolest red belly and most famous red belly ever.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh no!!!








Jeez Joe, I don't know what to say...
















I know exactly how it feels like to loose your favorite pet: I'm very, very sorry to hear about your loss, my friend.

Don't let this discourage you, though - you, just like anyone else here, know you're an awesome and dedicated fish keeper: accidents happen to all of us, no matter how devoted we are.
It's understandable you're bummed out and pissed off right now, and throwing the towel seems a logical next step - don't do it, though. You know how much joy Shoge gave you: the best you can do is honoring him by getting a new piranha, and devote as much time and attention to him as you did with Shoge: you know it is well worth it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Joe, say it ain't so...Sorry to hear


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn...sorry for the lost dude...i've lost fish over a malfunction heater...itz a bitch...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

That is the absolute pits







really sorry to hear of your loss Genin ... he was a great fish a real mean looking sob!









did your thermometer not show the heat rise?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn man.. sorry for the loss


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear


----------



## cdwcobra95 (Mar 14, 2005)

sorry to hear


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for the support everyone. i will not let this keep me out of the hobby, i just need a minor break period here. Saint, I never checked the thermometer because when i got home the tank light was already off and I didn't check it. It just sucks. I know you can relate Jonas, I remember what happened with Ed... thanks for your empathy. I am sure eventually I will get another P, but for now I am going to just take it easy and watch your guys Ps grow and thrive.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

that sucks man, dont give up on piranhas though go out and buy or order a new Shoge2


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Shoge I'm sorry to hear for your loss bro.

Judazzz said it bes "Don't let this discourage you, though - you, just like anyone else here, know you're an awesome and dedicated fish keeper: accidents happen to all of us, no matter how devoted we are.
It's understandable you're bummed out and pissed off right now, and throwing the towel seems a logical next step - don't do it, though. You know how much joy Shoge gave you: the best you can do is honoring him by getting a new piranha, and devote as much time and attention to him as you did with Shoge: you know it is well worth it. "


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.
I was a big fan of shoge... He had the best coloration of just about any red I've ever seen.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

That really bites.... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

sorry about the loss of ur prized P. i get upset when i see my biggest with fin nips cant imagine if he dies. i always had a worry about the heater breaking on my tanks so on my P tank i got the digital 1 that has an alarm that beeps if my water temp changes by 2deg so i can find out if its cause its to cold in my room or to hot from the heaters. i still have to have fish so maybe a community tank with colorful cheap fish for now would be good then just stock it with a P later on and he has food for a few days


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

heres to ed and shoge







...now in the great lake in the sky ripping up anything that gets in their way!







gonna miss your updates and hope you get another p just as soon as your ready!









p.s. sorry to ask about the thermometer Genin I was just worried about this happening to me!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

That sucks man, I know how much you liked that fish, and always talked about him


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

oh man, Very sorry to hear that. Why is everyone losing their p's this week


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

aw im so sorry... that sucks







heater malfunctions are the worst. i lost a whole spawn of like 100 betta fry at 5 weeks old due to a boiling heater.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sh*t, when i came to this forum, i think shoge was the first red i saw (on here), and he made me go "holy sh*t, if reds can get like than, then count me in!"

what a loss man, sh*t.

as TheSaint said, he and Ed are ripping up the Pealy Amazon Basin in the sky. probably with a lifetime supply of their favourite food.

i had a heater go apeshit on me onetime, but i was lucky in the fact that i was just setting up the tank, and i luckily noticed it the day before i put the fish in...(that was postponed). i think the two contacts inside my heater ended up getting stuck together, so the heater wasnt reading its temp right, and it kept on rising...and rising...and rising. i ended up burning my freakin hand on it when i went to take it out.

a break will be good for you Genin, take a bit of a breather, maybe do a tank redesign, or change something up a bit. it gives you a chance to take a step back, and reassess whats goin on in the tank that Shoge was in.

RIP Shoge, Genin, when i get around to having a beer today, its for you and Shoge. and if i dont get around to the brew...the bowl im packing in my bong right now...is for your 2, man.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

YEAH man, my WHISPER heater did the same thing... POS!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Genin said:


> I know you can relate Jonas, I remember what happened with *Ed*...
> [snapback]1005756[/snapback]​


Thats Who owned ED!!!
I always thought it was


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im really sorry to hear this man. I was just looking at his pics in the other forum yesterday! I had seen the pics last time you posted them of him, he was absolutely gorgeous. I was seriously staring at his pics yesterday hoping I could get my reds like him. I was even going to PM you to ask you some questions on his diet and what not because he was so beautiful. Im really sorry about your loss.
















-Mike


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn bro, sorry for the loss. He was one of the best looking reds ive ever seen.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry for the loss


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you for all the support everyone. Saint, don't sweat it, the question was fine. Puff I appreciate the bong and beer gesture







, made me smile. I think you're right. I am going to redesign a sweet tank and stuff.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss. Everyday when I get home from work I check the thermo out just to make sure everything is running right.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Genin









I was just looking at my boys and I couldnt help thinking about shoge I really feel sorry for your loss man.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn what a big loss! Im sorry Joe


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ABB thanks man. Slim, I am definately going to check it out everyday now in my other tanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Joe....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

question: did you have any sort of thermometer on this tank?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Genin said:


> Well I came in last night late and his tank light was already off so I didn't pay much attention, and when I got up this morning I noticed he was laying on the bottom. I was like you never sleep like that what the hell, so I tapped on the glass a few times to wake him up.... nothing. I went to get the net to poke him and when i put it in the water I could feel just how freaking hot it was. The Goddamn heater killed my Shoge! f*ck YOU WHISPER! I have no clue how long it had been cooking him. The last time I had my hand in the tank was Wednesday. I don't even know what to do. I will not take pics of him because he was much better than the pale dead form of his self now. He has already been buried (I have been very busy this morning). I definately won't be getting a P for a long time after this. I will still definately be around the forum like usual and keep moderating all of you, I am just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That totally sucks







sorry to hear mysterious ninja guy from the shadows, but life goes on


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Genin,

Your Shoge was a superb specimen. I have only been on the forum for about a month but I remember the first time I saw a pic of him, what a monster!!! a gorgeous example of a pygo! I was always keen on rhoms but after seeing your fish I must say that a big pygo can be just as beautiful or even more so, as in Shoge's case!

Best of luck in the future, I am sure everyone here empathises with you!

Jason


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

well that must suck... I have a heater that never goes over 81 degrees and if it does it turns off automatically you should get one from petco.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I guess there is something to be said about Whisper heaters...


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I feel for your loss


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about this.







I know it's still hard for you, but do you think you could post some pictures of him in the past? Everybody says he is such a beautiful fish, and I've never had the honor.








~Taylor~


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you very much once again.

Jeff,
thanks a lot.

Tink, 
yes, but it was dark in the room where he was in when i got home and his tank light was already off so i didn't even look. It never crossed my mind.

Frans,
thanks man.

Jason,
thanks bro. I really appreciate the kind words. He was a unique piranha and freaking beautiful. The best I ever owned.

Anko,
I'll look into that.

Mack,
yeah they suck!

spec-v,
thanks man. by the way nice donny darko avitar.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Taylor. Here are some pics of him. They show him at various stages of his development.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Shoge will be remember as one of the most beautiful yet furious red-bellies ever!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I know everybody has already told you this, but "Shoge was a beautiful fish"!!!







Thank you for the pictures. I enjoyed them.
~Taylor~


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shogei will be missed man, he was one of my favorites on the site


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you gentlemen. The pictures are definately nice to have. I can just look back and remember his awesomeness.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Genin said:


> Thank you gentlemen. The pictures are definately nice to have. I can just look back and remember his awesomeness.
> [snapback]1006727[/snapback]​


Genin,

The last pic of Shoge should be in an encyclopedia of aquarium fish! PERFECT!!!!

Jason


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

sorry about your lost


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

He will definately be missed!! 
Shoge the Demon

Sucha good name for sucha nice fish!! RIP Sorry to hear about your loss!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

right after i posted...and let the smoke clear...i ran downstairs to check my 3 tanks. ended up turning 2 of them down just in case.

now im all paranoid!hehe.

Genin, if you were in Vancouver, i'd totally give you one of my Reds, maybe even Chach, my wild one, he's a crazy mofo...but lazy...but crazy in the long run.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Jason that means a lot. fliptasciouz thanks for the sympathy. fung88, i always thought his name really suited him. thanks for the kind words. henry 79 thank you. Puff, stop being paranoid, lol.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Genin said:


> Thanks Jason that means a lot. fliptasciouz thanks for the sympathy. fung88, i always thought his name really suited him. thanks for the kind words. henry 79 thank you. Puff, stop being paranoid, lol.
> [snapback]1007013[/snapback]​


 It's a pleasure. I am sure however that should you decide to keep another piranha, it will grow and flourish just as Shoge did. Keep the passion alive.









Jay


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That sucks to hear joe









hope you can get back in it soon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Jay, will do.

traumatic,
thanks for the sympathy. hey is that shout out under your avitar for me? it better be or i have some assassinating to do







.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damnit, i went down to my brackish water tank today, after turning it down yesterday, it was a bit cool. like 75 degrees, so i turned it a bit up.

those thermometers with an alarm are awesome, i saw one at the LFS, but didnt want to pay what he was asking, but f*ck it, im an electrician, i should be able to make my own one.


----------

